
The lost standing stones of Devon are still hiding from archaeologists - okket
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/07/the-lost-standing-stones-of-devon-are-still-hiding-from-archaeologists/
======
contingencies
Random unsubstantiated theory. I recall reading a book on the Celts which
revealed that they actually had substantial technology before the Romans
arrived. One of the innovations was a carefully operated defense network
whereby shouted messages were repeated across long distances such as quiet
valleys in order to distribute general news or to summons geographically
disparate tribes in the event of invasion. Since Celtic culture was
substantial in the area, could the sites be related to the placement of
messaging centers? An intertidal zone would make sense to such a network as
boats could easily arrive and depart at all times of day.

Some refs:
[https://books.google.com/books?id=uQMMAQAAQBAJ&pg=PT38&lpg=P...](https://books.google.com/books?id=uQMMAQAAQBAJ&pg=PT38&lpg=PT38&dq=celts+shout+message+network&source=bl&ots=Z0AqU-
JPr2&sig=YqK4rFHvQw5_3eLAeioFPeNQgYU&hl=en&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwjol8yb-P7bAhVqllQKHc73BTkQ6AEINzAB#v=onepage&q=celts%20shout%20message%20network&f=false)
[https://www.forbes.com/sites/icoengine/2018/06/06/parkingo-i...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/icoengine/2018/06/06/parkingo-
innovating-mobility-via-the-blockchain/#11b58afa4d58)
[https://www.salon.com/2013/11/03/the_celts_were_smarter_than...](https://www.salon.com/2013/11/03/the_celts_were_smarter_than_we_think/)
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/oct/11/ancient-
paths-...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2013/oct/11/ancient-paths-graham-
robb-review) [https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/the-ancient-paths-
discove...](https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/the-ancient-paths-discovering-
the-lost-map-of-celtic-europe-by-graham-robb-7cjzlqpl7wn)

------
w0mbat
It's a set of standing stones like Stonehenge, but they are only 12 inches
tall?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAXzzHM8zLw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAXzzHM8zLw)

------
bambataa
The South West seems to be full of interesting sites. Last time I was in
Cornwall we went for a walk to visit a stone circle. It’s fascinating to think
that people like us at one point thought it important enough to create these
circles, but we have no idea why.

~~~
theoh
We do know that things get built because of a desire to ratify prestige.
Things like Easter Island's moai are described as "mana-works", mana being a
Polynesian word adopted by anthropologists to describe notions of abstract
efficacy. It's worth reading about, though the concept has lost credibility in
anthropology. But, essentially, the Autobahn network is similar to these
megalithic works, built out of a collective and mostly consensual desire to
demonstrate/affirm the efficacy of a certain social order. The connection I'm
making with totalitarianism is intentional, with no value judgement attached
to that (sometimes totalitarianism happens).

